# OotM Coaches?



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone else here coaching an Odyssey of the Mind team this year?


----------



## mediumcrunch (Dec 10, 2009)

Not this year. \0/
I coached a team of middle school boys (and one girl) in the vehicle problem last year including going to state really pregnant








No way I can handle coaching with the 4 yo, 2 yo and an infant.
Right now I'm deciding which, if any, of my kids are participating. My oldest dd has been to World's three times now and is d.o.n.e
Right now it is looking like just my 9yo. I will probably judge come tournament time.

I've co-coached and solo coached. If you need any help, PM me.


----------



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

I am coaching for the first time, but my husband coached last year and he is assisting me. It is a primary team, with mixed ages K to 2, about half rolled over from last year.

Thanks for the offer of fielding questions via PM! I may take you up on it down the line.


----------



## mediumcrunch (Dec 10, 2009)

My first experience coaching was a primary team. They can be so much fun (and a little exasperating) but the lack of pressure to make it through to state/worlds increases the fun factor significantly.


----------



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

bump! any other primary coaches want to support each other here?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Not a coach, but very involved







My dd is on a primary team though.

Happy to answer any questions anyone has.

-Angela


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

Moving to Finding Your Tribe, where people with similar interests and activities hang out in groups.


----------



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the move!

Has anyone used any of the books that they sell on the OotM site? Library doesn't have, local coaches have not tried, and I was not able to find reviews online in less than 5 minutes we I thought I'd check here for feedback before I order.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yep. They're good IMO. LOTS of sample problems- spontaneous and long term.

-Angela


----------



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

Favorites for use with primary teams?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Depends on what you're looking for and how old the primary kids are and if your area even does spontaneous for primary (we don't here)

Last year our kids were mostly K with one young 1st and one 2nd. We didn't do spontaneous at all.

This year they're doing some spontaneous at each meeting, but we haven't hit the books yet (but we have a VERY experienced coach who has all the books and knows many of the problems by heart...)

how's that for no help? lol

Last time I looked at them, the books were pretty similar to each other in content- each has different problems, but they all have a nice selection.

-Angela


----------



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

We have a tricky team:

two K (one very ready for OM, the other not so much)

one first grader

4 2nd graders

Half have experience w/ OM and half don't and there is a very wide developmental spread. The focus has so far has been team building, and trying to teach them ways to work together. I am finding that they do okay working in pairs or as a guided group, but when I set them free with a problem of any sort to solve in a group of three or more it is just too much to ask hence my interest in resources. So much of the training seems geared towards the older kids....


----------

